# Elite Car Care - Trading at "Westside VW" on Sunday



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The fourth of our trade shows for this month:










A selection of the UK and Europe's best modified and standard VW's will be on display and Robbie from Valetmagic will be displaying his detailing skills! :thumb:

See you there.

Alex


----------

